# Help me identify a song



## Papageno (May 22, 2006)

Hello everyone, I'm new here to this forum, I came here to escape from the masses...

what's the name of this song? I imported it from a vinyl disk and don't know what its called.
I lowered the bitrate for it to have a smaller size (but lower sound quality), if you want it don't hesitate to ask for the full bitrate version (makes me sound like a spammer)


Ooops, sorry wrong thread, this is the "Member's area"?


----------

